# Video...must watch



## archman

I don't even know what to say after watching this.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANviYmIvIPw"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## NUM1FIRE

and that is called fishing?


----------



## the weav

Someone needs a beating!


----------



## Steel Cranium

Nice. Video evidence of poaching. How to proceed?

1. Find the house address. Should be easy enough seeing that ithe property is all over the video.

2. Send the link and house address (with phone if public) to PETA.

3. Let them do the dirty work.

-or-

Print a few nice stills from the video (it's public domain, right?) and post a "wanted" poster at some public access points, mainly on the Chagrin. Maybe they need to be chased around in a confined area and beat with nets.

It's amazing how the idiots of the world are stupid enough to video their stupidity so all can view it. It rates right up there with the guys who beat up homeless people on video, only to have the videos held against them in court.


----------



## stcroixjoe

just a bunch rich/yuppie a-holes they need to get into trouble for there "guided" trip


----------



## acklac7

Wow...thats like video taping/ "youtubing" yourself snagging walleye @ the Maumee. unbelieveable!

Im sending the ODNR an email right now, I suggest everyone to do the same. These guys broke the law and they should charged with a crime, you might even send the DNR a link to this post too...I'll be up in arms if they aren't held accountable for their actions  


FYI: I made a copy of the video in case the "perps" delete the original. If you need me to repost it Let me know and I will upload it to youtube or some other video site ...And can you think of a WORSE sound track!!??? "Waiting on the world to change"!!!!!!???? This is just too much to comprehend...




acklac7 letter to DNR said:


> This email is in regards to this video on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANviYmIvIPw which chronicles two individuals poaching, then cooking Steelhead from the Chagrin river. In my book this is no different than someone snagging & cooking Walleye from the Maumee (while on tape). Therefore I expect the subjects to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. If the link is down please contact me and I can provide a copy of the video.


----------



## hollandbass

wow they act like a bunch of fruitcakes. They should get busted for the gay video alone.


----------



## hollandbass

i guess one of them is French, well that explain everything.


----------



## Toxic

That was pretty ignorant. If anyone hears if ODNR catches these idiots PLEASE let us know!


----------



## steelheadBob

just sent the link to odnr


----------



## Guest

absolutely incredible. anyone know these guys? wonder if the man with the stethoscope is a doctor? bad enough for some poorer guy poaching to make a few bucks (not condoning) but the fact that the wealthy continue to think they are above the law is apalling. hope these guys get caught.


----------



## Guest

just sent mine too. sure hope we get some feedback. way to go arch.


----------



## peple of the perch

Id like to see the looks on there face when the ODNR comes nocking at there door.


----------



## Guest

got a reply from odnr. said officers will be looking at this this afternoon.


----------



## dinkbuster1

rapman said:


> got a reply from odnr. said officers will be looking at this this afternoon.


can anyone say...."white and nerdy"? money will no doubt keep them from getting in trouble


----------



## jmenchhofer

Sick...nice of those guys to shoot plenty of closeups to make identification simpler for the ODNR though. I sure hope they find those idiots and make them pay!


----------



## Steel Cranium

rapman said:


> got a reply from odnr. said officers will be looking at this this afternoon.


Unfortunately, not much, if anything, will happen from this. Only 'peer pressure' from others would have any affect. Guys caught in the act of poaching during the walleye run (snagging) or on the big lake (double/triple limits) get a slap on the hand from the courts. This will be no different. Unless they can identify the property and start from there, they won't go thru the trouble of trying to identify the great fisherman.

It's sad, but true. Businesses caught poaching over a million bucks of perch and/or walleye thru commerial and recreational fisherman are still in business. This will be no different.


----------



## joel_fishes

I sent an e-mail to the ODNR and I hope that others do as well. Hopefully, if the ODNR gets enough e-mails, they will feel some pressure to act on this. 

Joel


----------



## cheezemm2

Shouldn't be too hard to Google Earth....big white house near tributary in Gates Mill...

That would make for one interesting sign in someone's front yard with the link attached 

Or to put all over their hometown with photographs?

This is why the human population needs selective harvest


----------



## ridgerunner

WOW why would you want to video tape something like that. Better yet why would you put the video on the net lol. 

Steel Cranium is right if anything happens at all it will just be a ticket and a fine. Which probably won't really matter to them. contacting the DNR prolly won't stop them from doing it either, they just won't put their videos on the net anymore.But good job on the emails to the DNR.


----------



## joel_fishes

It is worth a shot. I sent e-mails to the Plain Dealer and the Columbus Dispatch outdoors writers. Maybe they can take it to a higher level and give it some publicity. If the guy is a doctor, I can bet he won't be happy to see his name in the Plain Dealer talking about his poaching activities.

Joel


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Turns out dude is a complete joker. His driver's license and license plates are posted on youtube too. Shouldn't be too difficult for the DNR to 'investigate'.
http://steelheadsite.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=9432


----------



## archman

Ack, I think it was deleted. Can you repost the video?


----------



## ParmaBass

It's gone, what were they doing?


----------



## Big Daddy

I'm sure they were contacted by teh Div. of Wildlife... And even if it was a slap on the wrist, if it stops those folks from doing it again, then it worked.

But, I'm all in favor of heavier punishments...


----------



## acklac7

Here you go ..Sorry, but there is no sound: what a bummer, you don't get to hear them celebrating their illegal catch


----------



## cheezemm2

Division of wildlife contacted me and is well aware and investigating...Hopefully they will keep us informed!


----------



## archman

Thanks for copying that Ack. I wish it had sound, what they were saying and the stupid music just made them look even more queer.


----------



## woodysoutdoors

I hope they do something. I hope we get to find out what punishment if any they get. If anyone hears let me know.

connie


----------



## krustydawg

What did you expect to see when you get a Fenchman and two Notre Dame grads togehter ! I hope that trout had a strain of VHS that was harmful to humans ! What a bunch of wierdos !


----------



## Toxic

krustydawg said:


> What did you expect to see when you get a Fenchman and two Notre Dame grads togehter ! I hope that trout had a strain of VHS that was harmful to humans ! What a bunch of wierdos !


We all know how Ted Nugent hates the french. Wouldn't it be nice if he saw the video LOL. I can see him now on his show talking about this one. Anyone know how to send him a copy?


----------



## hollandbass

I dont have anything against anyone but man those Frenchies REALLY did act like flaming homos, next week "gatesmill pajama party with pillow fight".


----------



## woodysoutdoors

Ted Quarters

4008 West Michigan Ave
Jackson MI 49202
Fax : 517-750-3640
Office Hours:
Monday-Friday 9:00 am to 6:00 pm EST

For press and appearance inquiries,
contact Linda Peterson at 517-750-9060 X13
Ted Nugent, Ted Nugent USA, TedNugent.com and SpiritWild Productions are not responsible for the
return of unsolicited materials. 

Here is a clip from his website.
http://www.tednugent.com/hunting/tedquarters/


----------



## Guest

hey, one more thing. even though odnr has the clip, we have to keep on them to get these guys. odnr told me it may take as long as three months to investigate. maybe with a little e-mail persuasion, they will speed it up. if anyone hears how it goes, please post here.


----------



## Toxic

Cool, Woodsyoutdoors! Acklac7, is there any chance you burning a copy of that for the Nug and sending it to him?


----------



## cheezemm2

Some random posts on the other steelhead site are beginning to pop up...I have already sent them to a trusted source as this is just more evidence. Unless this is a spoof, someone is cooking their own hide!??!

gates_mills_netter


Joined: 14 Aug 2007
Posts: 3
Location: GATES MILLS
Posted: Tue Aug 14, 2007 1:24 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's my creek bed and those fish were there without my permission. I thought I could do as I pleased. I pay 16 K a year in property taxes and subsidize numerous services for the lower classes with my income taxes. I've seen others fish in ankle deep water with both fly and spin rods and hook the fish in places other than the mouth. These fish are added to the rope. 
I promise I will not do this again. BTW anyone have a good recipe for these rainbows, they sure taste foul. GMN


Joined: 14 Aug 2007 
Total posts: 3
[0.01% of total / 3.00 posts per day] 
Find all posts by gates_mills_netter 
Location: GATES MILLS 
Website: 
Occupation: RICH GUY 
Interests: FISHING AND NETTING ON GRAVEL 

Contact gates_mills_netter 
E-mail address: 
Private Message: 
MSN Messenger: 
Yahoo Messenger: 
AIM Address:


----------



## fishintiger

cheezemm2 said:


> gates_mills_netter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my creek bed and those fish were there without my permission.
Click to expand...

I guess technically he is right. It is his creek bed and I'm sure they weren't there with permission. But the thing I don't understand is they were in water. And from all the discussions we've had on here about this the water isn't his. So whether they were "on" his creek bed or not he's still an idiot.


----------



## bigcats28

Well, if you want to get technical about this...I know you cant fish some lakes in Ohio from shore, only from a boat because the state owns the property. So basically the steelhead were in the water, which would make it no different from a guy fishing a lake from a boat, making it legal for the steelhead to be in the frenchmans creek


----------



## joel_fishes

cheezemm2 said:


> Unless this is a spoof, someone is cooking their own hide!??!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like a spoof to me. 3 posts to his credit and all on one day. That guy didn't look like someone that would be on the "other site." And the post is stirring the pot (that constantly gets stirred there) on fishing for spawning fish.
> 
> Joel


----------



## archman

That's definitely just a hoax. They do that kind of stuff all the time on the other site.


----------



## Big Daddy

Don't fall for someone's humor...

Just to let you know, I spoke with SEVERAL of my pals/contacts at the Div. of Wildlife on the law enforcement side... They know who it is... They know where he lives... They have a copy of the video clip...  

Look for a post soon, titled "THE REST OF THE STORY" to pop up here in the not-to-distant-future.


----------



## Big Daddy

For those of you who contacted the Div. of Wildlife and ODNR, THANK YOU!

More to come...


----------



## Justin S

i work in downtown gates mills and have seen one of thoes guys on many occasions, i drive right past his house everyday on my way to work. freakin idiots!!!

P.S. if it was a spoof why did he remove the viedo from you tube?


----------



## joel_fishes

Not saying the video was a spoof, but the follow up post. There are a bunch of possibilities as to why the video was removed - 1) the guy wised up and realized he was doing something illegal after all the negative posts on the site, 2) the ODNR could have had youtube take it down since it shows criminal/illegal activity. Those are 2 that come to mind quickly.

Joel


----------



## Big Daddy

Joel_fishes is right. The video was not a spoof.

Youtube more than likely took it down...

Doesn't matter, the Div. of Wildlife has a copy...


----------



## sevenx

These guys are the privilaged and think they are above the law. They look like they watch Martha Stewart and probably rallied to keep her out of "prison". S


----------



## joel_fishes

I have heard of others netting steelhead in ditches also. I don't think this is "a people with money are bad people" issue. Rich or poor, I couldn't care less, they should be held accountable. 

Joel


----------



## catfish1998

They must have took it off. What was it of.


----------



## MSmith2004

catfish1998 said:


> They must have took it off. What was it of.


post #26 has a copy of the video but w/o sound. I don't know if its better or worse that way with there original music choice.


----------



## sevenx

Let me refrase, Many of the privlaged feel they are better than others and can get away with things that other may not. I certianly did not mean all wealthy would act in this manner. No offense to those of you in this position but this does exist and these guys would appear to be of that ilk. S


----------



## creekcrawler

Lil dweeb drives a Wrangler with an automatic!!

OH Plate - PGP 2


----------



## Big Daddy

A story will appear on WKYC tonight about this topic. As of right now, it's the lead story tonight.

You will all be able to view that story on WKYC Outdoors at www.wkyc.com/outdoors

When the story is posted to the site, I will put a link in.


----------



## RiverRunner88

Great job guys!!! that video is absolutely ridiculous grown men actin like little kids!   i really hope ODNR gets them! i have a feelin it wont be much more than a small fine though..also thanks to Carl and WKYC. people need to see this story and hopefully but alittle more heat on the ODNR to do something about it


----------



## woodysoutdoors

Big Daddy said:


> A story will appear on WKYC tonight about this topic. As of right now, it's the lead story tonight.
> 
> You will all be able to view that story on WKYC Outdoors at www.wkyc.com/outdoors
> 
> When the story is posted to the site, I will put a link in.


cool I want to see it. I'll be watching for the link.


----------



## MSmith2004

I was looking at wkyc and found this:
http://www.wkyc.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=72837


----------



## SConner

creekcrawler said:


> Lil dweeb drives a Wrangler with an automatic!!
> 
> OH Plate - PGP 2


What do you suppose the personalized plate stands for? Maybe "Priviledged Game Poachers 2"


----------



## hollandbass

Owned !# :f


----------



## ridgerunner

Glad to see something is being done about it.


----------



## ohfisherman

the division of wildlife was notified about this around 2-3 weeks ago. the video was posted to the steelhead site on sunday evening. they (the ODOW) already have all the info that they needed so i figured what the hell, let some other people know about the video....and it kind of just took off from there!! i really think that all of the responses going around have really made an impression with the ODOW. what a bunch of idiots though. they should have just sent the video to the warden themselves.............


----------



## ohfisherman

and the original musical score was john mayer's "waiting on the rain". did anybody notice the rainbow flag on his jeep???


----------



## Big Daddy

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=72837


----------



## archman

http://www.wkyc.com/video/player.aspx?aid=41001&bw=


----------



## steelheadBob

All i can say is SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Theyll get theres.


----------



## Big Daddy

Yep. Led the newscast!

Thanks for posting it. When these things pop up every now and then, I think it's important we mainstream the information to as many people as possible. That's one of the reasons I'm doing the WKYC Outdoors page too at work. Right now, it's a two day a week gig, posting stories, shooting, writing, editing... all of it. I really do wish it were an every day thing, but you have to crawl before you walk, and walk before you run.

If you have any comments at all on WKYC Outdoors, PLEASE let my bosses know it's reaching the audience. That's the only way it will continue is if there is some sort of viewer response. Post your outdoors photos, sign up for email notifications for outdoors updates, send an email... WKYC is the only TV game in town dedicating ANYTHING to the reporting of outdoors related news... Please let them know it's important to you.

Email addresses to follow...

WKYC Marketing VP is Micki Byrnes... Really has taken up the WKYC Outdoors cause. Interestingly, she was a State Champion Rifle Team shooter for the Univ. of Maine.... [email protected]

WKYC webmaster is Dan Ketterick. He's THE MAN with all things "web" at TV 3 keeps it all going... [email protected]

Betsy Kling is the champion of the Friday Fishing Forecasts and "Fish Finders" photos every week. She really love fishing and the outdoors. Let her know her efforts are appreciated too. [email protected]

I'll probably get in deep you-know-what for posting teh email addresses, but outdoors reporting is very important to me. Please let them know you're watching and what you think. As always, I'm here for ideas, photos, suggestions, anything at all to make it work. [email protected]


----------



## Guest

saw the newscast of the fisherie site. still smiling. 250 dollar fine isn't much for those smacks, but i hope the embarassment and teasing are brutal. you guys did a great job.


----------



## MSmith2004

I would love to have the opportunity to say "i'm going to go steelhead fishing" and then walk to my backyard. It pisses me off to see these guys abuse that.


----------



## dinkbuster1

somebody call "Dog the Bounty Hunter"!


----------



## ShakeDown

Hats off to all the OGF members who reported these ____ bags, and WKYC Outdoors for blowin it up on the airwaves!!!

Hope Phillip is enjoying his vacation


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Mmmm. Mmmmm. Good! $250 for a steelhead dinner. And it wasn't even anywhere near fresh.


----------



## Steel Cranium

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Mmmm. Mmmmm. Good! $250 for a steelhead dinner. And it wasn't even anywhere near fresh.


That's what I was thinking. They should have gone after some carp instead. Table fare would have been similar. Actually, a carp probably would have tasted better than a spawning steelhead far upstream.


----------



## Big Daddy

The $250 plus the embarrasment factor for the Gates Mills fishers will help them get the message.

I wonder if he'd let us access the creek from his property? LOL!


----------



## hollandbass

ohfisherman said:


> and the original musical score was john mayer's "waiting on the rain". did anybody notice the rainbow flag on his jeep???


I knew they were all gay!


----------



## sevenx

That is awsome. It sure is great to see them all over the tv making absolute fools of themselves and getting busted for it. When they are making the fish talk or sing (I have not heard any audio yet) I want to knock them out and do the same to them. Not only poaching but showing no respect for such a beautiful creature. Many thanks to those who brought this to the attention of the right people. S


----------



## archman

This also makes you wonder how often they do this with that creek in the backyard. How many steelies are they killing just for the heck of it?


----------



## catfish1998

Wow just watched it for the first time. An watched the new report as well. I think the lady from the Wal-mart report should Handel them. I hopr they get the fine. An the lady gets time as well.


----------



## twelve-volt-man

those idiots cought more steelhead than i did this year!


----------



## steelheader007

...well first off they are Shirt bags, and low lifes, and I hope they never get to fish again!


----------



## woodysoutdoors

Has anyone heard anything? did they find the guys?


----------



## liquidsoap

Nice detective work everyone!
I have been out of town the past couple weeks and did not notice this till now.


----------



## Fishaholic69

just tried to watch but the video has been removed by the user! what were they doing to the steelies???


----------

